# today between the icebergs



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

started real SLOWWWWWW today, had to cast between the bergs floating down... but ended in a big way
fish were holding in the deep holes again today, tried every jig i had just about, finally got them to start taking the black jig with hot green head... later in the day the black with red head turned smoking hot...
landed 31, lost 7, cant count the take downs i didnt get a hook into....
all fish i lost came from broken MAIN line...
recently switched to the signon orange in 10 pound test...that stuff is junk in the cold water couldnt even pull my knot tight without it breaking...needless to say i wont use that again...
went back to the truck and grabbed my back up rod spooled with 6 pound ande and didnt have any other issues... few pics from today


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Are your jigs tipped with anything?

You must have the large net like mine. Makes the fish look smaller
Rickerd


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yes I tip my jigs with 4 maggots usually sometimes a couple more if they are real small 
actually that's my extended handle pier net i use for walleye, it has a deep net which i really like lol
yea the way I take a lot of the pics makes them look smaller than they really are ... I try and do it fast and get them back in the water as soon as possible


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Big fanned out tail on this one! Nice looking fish TJ


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

1MoreKast said:


> Big fanned out tail on this one! Nice looking fish TJ


thanks yea the grade of fish this year seems a lot better then the last couple years, only got one that was around 20 inches or so, rest were much larger
like I said I don't worry about what the pics look like too much, just try and get a fast pic then get them back in the water to catch another day


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

do have a couple this year that were over 30 inches, one had to go 12 pounds or better was a beautiful female.....funny cause just a few years ago if you didn't get one 30 incher while you were out you didn't have a good day there was a lot of big fish, then it tapered off for a couple years and now the size is starting to creep back up...its good to see


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Its hard for me at least to take photos by myself. And the last couple years seems like I catch my biggest fish by myself.

This was my biggest trout not a steelhead.










And this was a steelhead in my big net.








Which fish do you think is bigger?

The first fish is a 24 inch rainbow. He was a tank on my fiberglass 4 wt.
The 2nd fish is a 32.5 inch steelhead that went 15 pounds.

Actually that 2nd fish was netted, and weighed by my friend.

My wide angle camera with the 2nd fish makes it look smaller for sure.
Rickerd


----------



## ice climber (Sep 1, 2011)

I’m going to guess, with icebergs, it’d have to be the Connie, maybe Ashtabula?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Sound like north pole to me


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

rickerd said:


> The 2nd fish is a 32.5 inch steelhead that went 15 pounds.


That is a very impressive fish - especially for an Ohio fish (if that's where it was caught). Nonetheless very healthy, thick fish. Nice work!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

!MoreKast - That fish was not as long as my longest. I've caught 3 in OH that went 34 inches and another handful that were 32 plus. That might have been the heaviest. It was the only one I had my boga grip to weigh it. When I hooked it in 3 FOW, it exploded into air and landed in water to sound like a concrete block splash! 

My friend looks up at me "what the heck is that?" After a strong run downstream and battle back up, my friend gets the net under it. The fish was so big at girth my fingers and thumbs wouldn't touch around the fish, not even close. Looked like it swallowed a basketball honestly. (alright maybe volleyball) And it was the bull in that pool. I saw other fish down there but that one surprised me. It swam up at least 4 feet to take the fly, then turn downstream and I set the hook it came right up. OH I hope to catch a couple more like that this season.
SOOOOON! The money shot of the fish is below. Look at the shoulders, stomach, tail thickness. This was a feisty beast! 









Rickerd


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

very pretty fish
my biggest was 34 1/4 inches long 14 pounds 5 ounces
hooked it on a spoon with 6 pound test line, cleared the water 4 times and took me almost 20 minutes to get it in the net...unfortunately the phone i had the pic in went for a swim before i could save it on my laptop...this was probably 15 years ago, back then if you didnt land a 30 incher everytime you were out you didnt have a line in the water, lots of big fish back then...
but the average size seems to be going back up again... ive caught alot of big 28 and over fish this year so far probably at least one everytime out ...altho the pics i take dont do alot of the fish justice, but im more worried about getting them back in the water than getting a great shot of them....


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

rickerd said:


> !MoreKast - That fish was not as long as my longest. I've caught 3 in OH that went 34 inches and another handful that were 32 plus. That might have been the heaviest. It was the only one I had my boga grip to weigh it. When I hooked it in 3 FOW, it exploded into air and landed in water to sound like a concrete block splash!
> 
> My friend looks up at me "what the heck is that?" After a strong run downstream and battle back up, my friend gets the net under it. The fish was so big at girth my fingers and thumbs wouldn't touch around the fish, not even close. Looked like it swallowed a basketball honestly. (alright maybe volleyball) And it was the bull in that pool. I saw other fish down there but that one surprised me. It swam up at least 4 feet to take the fly, then turn downstream and I set the hook it came right up. OH I hope to catch a couple more like that this season.
> SOOOOON! The money shot of the fish is below. Look at the shoulders, stomach, tail thickness. This was a feisty beast!
> ...


Normally the last number in the measurement gave you the approximate weight ex; 25"-5#.,27"-7# and so on.The New London strain back some year's were shorter and heftier,there were numerous 24"-25" trout that were in the 6#-7#+ range.Just wondering if that strain may have had some successful spawn's back then and mixed with the newer strain's later.That is a "BEAST" of a trout and wonder what he would of weighed before the "spawning diet." NICE CATCH!!


----------

